# PCP settlement help



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all just copying something over I also posted on Clio197.net, any help much appreciated.

Out of interest based upon this payment scheme, if you wanted to settle the finance after 12 months (eg. Wanted to sell up and get something else etc.) what would the settlement figure be roughly?

And if anyone knows there stuff the same for after 24 months?

Am confused as to how / when the dealer contribution kicks in.

Am I anywhere near right in thinking the settlement after 12 months would be circa 13k?

http://www.smithsmotorgroup.co.uk/Re...&VersionID=869


----------

